# Brandschutz-/Sicherungskastenvorschriften



## SPL_Maniac (29 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe platzprobleme und bringe leider keinen großen Schrank in meiner Wohnung unter. Was ist als Material erlaubt? Ich denke die Vorschriften für nen Schaltschrank unterscheiden sich nicht von nem Sicherungsschrank oder?

Welche nichtleitenden und selbstanpassbaren Materialien sind erlaubt (Gipskartonplatten???)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2012)

Bevor du loslegst solltest du die TAB deines Energieversorgers einsehen, die gehen
mit ihren Vorschriften, etwas weiter wie die VDE.


----------



## SPL_Maniac (29 November 2012)

und wo krie ich die?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2012)

Wenn du Elektro-Handwerksmeister bist ein Gewerbe anmeldest kannst du Sie
bei deinen EVU bekommen. Oder du gehst zu eine Meisterbtrieb und bittest ihn 
dich zu unterstützen. Kleiner Tip, Handel mit ihn aus, das du bei ihn das Material
kaufst, dann ist die Unterstützung leichter zu bekommen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (29 November 2012)

Die TAB2000 oder neuer sollte google dir liefern.

Ich meine ohne nachgelesen zu haben aber da steht nur was von der Übergabestation, also Hausanschlusskasten und Zählerschrank und nicht der Sicherungskasten.
Bei meinen Großeltern ist der Zähler und ein Grossteil der Sicherungen in einem Holzkasten mit Holztür anno 1962. Sollte ich das Haus mal übernehmen würde ich den Kasten im Flur so lassen und nur im Keller ein 16mm2 runterbohren/Schlitzen und dann im Keller meinen neuen Schrank hinstellen und das dürfte meinen Netzbetreiber nen feuchten Dreck angehen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordischerjung (30 November 2012)

Moin, 
Schon mal etwas von Typgeprüfte oder Partentieltypgeprüfte Schaltanlagen gehört? VDE 0660-500 Reihe.
Habe jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr. Vielleicht später mehr.


----------



## knabi (30 November 2012)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, daß Du Dir selber einen Elektroschrank aus Gipskartonplatten basteln willst? Ist das eine ernstgemeinte Frage ?


----------



## Nordischerjung (30 November 2012)

Also ich verstehe das nicht. Wieso meint eigentlich jeder, er könne am netz rumpfuschen. Wenn es brennt will es keiner wahr haben! Verteilungen müssen auch Lichtbogenfest sein. Und das ist dein gipskarton auf keinen Fall. Was meinst du warum auf den Automaten min. 6kA drauf stehen muss.
Im übrigen gehört dem VNB das netz bis zur letzten Steckdose.
Ab ÜbergabeStelle ist nur die Verantwortung zum eingetragenen Installateuer gewandert. Wenn sie wirklich wollten, könnten sie bei dir zum messen kommen und dürften dir die Anlage bei grosser Gefahr stilllegen


----------



## Lupo (30 November 2012)

Da muß ich mich mal einmischen.
Gipskarton ist auf jeden Fall Brandfest. Man braucht zwar in der Stärke mehr Rigips als Promat um den gleichen Brandschutz zu erreichen - es ist aber nur eine Frage der Stärke.
Ob ich mir allerdings einen Schaltkasten aus Holz der Rigips bauen würde 8) ???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2012)

Eigentlich egal ob Brandfest oder nicht, wenn es zum Schadensfall kommt, wird
die Versicherung sich freuen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (30 November 2012)

Das rigips brandfest ist hab ich auch nicht bezweifelt. Lichtbogenfest ist das richtige Thema. Und das bescheinigt dir garantiert kein rigips Hersteller.

Ausserdem was bitte kostet eine 4-Reihige Verteilungen. Das ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2012)

Stichwort Versicherung:

Wenn du eine elektrotechnische Ausbildung hast und deine Bude brennt wegen deiner Bastelei ab, dann ist das meist grob fahrlässig.
Schließlich bist du Fachkraft und mußt die Normen kennen. Folge: Massive Probleme mit der Versicherung.

Wenn du keine elektrotechnische Ausbildung hast und die Bude brennt, dann ist es halt Laienbastelei und fahrlässig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

